#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια Αποπεράτωσης (περατωμένος Σκελετός) - Αμοιβές

## vtounto

Συνάδελφοι,
Στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει κτίριο με αποπερατωμένο σκελετό και τοιχοποιίες
βάσει παλαιάς άδειας (π.χ δεκαετίας 70) που δεν αναθεωρήθηκε ποτέ για παράταση ισχύος επ'
αόριστον, οι περισσότερες πολεοδομίες απαιτούν για την συνέχιση των εργασιών την έκδοση
νέας *ΑΔΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟΠΕΡΑΤΩΣΗΣ*.

Πρόκειται για "είδος" άδειας που κατά την γνώμη μου δεν προβλέπεται ούτε στον *ΓΟΚ-85* (βλ. σχετικά αρ.22)
ούτε στο ισχύον διάταγμα περί οικοδομικών αδειών *ΠΔ.8/13-7-93* αλλά ακόμα και το καθεστώς των αμοιβών
δεν αποσαφηνίζεται (βλ. *Εγκ.8/90*).

Στην ανωτέρω περίπτωση κτιρίου, *με αποπερατωμένο σκελετό και τοιχοποιίες*, στην οποία ζητείται η συνέχιση 
των εργασιών βάσει της παλαιάς άδειας χωρίς καμμία τροποποίηση αυτής ποιες θα είναι οι μελέτες και απαιτούμενες 
αμοιβές τους για την έκδοση της ανωτέρω άδειας;

Συγκεκριμένα:

Α) Θα κατατεθούν *νέες μελέτες* αρχιτεκτονικών & εγκαταστάσεων, δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται να τηρηθούν οι παλιές ;
Β) Θα τηρηθεί το *νομικό καθεστώς* των παλαιών μελετών; (ελάχιστες διαστάσεις, ΓΟΚ, Κτιριοδομικός κλπ)
Γ) Θα *απαιτηθεί αμοιβή* και ως προς τις ανωτέρω μελέτες ή μόνο ως προς τις επιβλέψεις;
και
Δ) Ο *προϋπολογισμός* των ανωτέρω μελετών (στην περίπτωση που απαιτηθούν) και των επιβλέψεων θα εξαχθεί
*π**οσοστιαία* επί της συνολικής δαπάνης του κτιρίου (θεωρούμενου ως νέου) ή *αναλυτικά* βάσει των εργασιών
που υπολείπονται;

Ποια η εμπειρία σας επί των ανωτέρω;

----------


## Theo

Θεωρώ πως οι νέες μελέτες σωστό είναι να γίνονται καθώς και να επιβάλλονται και έλεγχοι υφιστάμενου. 
Τεσπά.

Καλώς το ζητάνε για 2 λόγους. 
1) είναι εργασίες που θα πραγματοποιηθούν σήμερα άρα με άδεια σημερινή, σημερινή θεωρηση άρα και μελέτη.
2) Νομοθετικό. Άλλοι νόμοι τότε άλλοι τώρα.

Α) όχι εκτός και αν άλλαξε τπτ νομοθετικά. ΥΔΡ ΑΠΧ εννοώ.
Β) Όχι. Σημερινό καθεστώς θα τηρηθεί. Εκτός του νομίμου κτιρίου που υφίσταται με παλαιά νομοθεσία. Δλδ το περίγραμμα υφίσταται νομίμως άρα δεν επηρεάζεται από Δ κλπ
Γ) Μελέτη και επίβλεψη κανονικά. Αλλά σε συνενόηση με ελεγτή μπορεί να ζητήσει μόνο επίβλεψη.
Δ) % θα πάει αφαιρόντας 25-35% που είναι για εκσκαφές-Φ.Ο.-τοιχοποιϊα. Πάλι θέλει συνενόηση με ελεγκτή.

----------


## Evan

Δ νέος συμβατικός προϋπολογισμός και όπως είπε ο Theo θα αφαιρεθεί ποσοστό των εργασιών που έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί.

----------

